# Buying a used Lesco 80lb spreader



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

So I've been wistfully looking at a new Lesco 80lb spreader. The cost of it has been holding me back.

Recently I found a used one for sale. The seller says it is in very good condition but didn't have much info about it. Anything in particular that I should I be looking out for? Even used they aren't exactly inexpensive.

I hear that parts are available for them, but also don't want to buy someone else's problem.


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

I just bought a brand new one. It sure is NICE and Shiny and I know no one else had fingered it. A used one would have to be in really great shape because even used they ain't cheap and who wants a ratty LESCO? If you are gonna spring for a LESCO get a new one or a GREAT used one, the price stings either way.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought a new one. I know @wardconnor bought a used one and has had to replace some things. He might have a better idea of what to look for in a used one.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I bought a new one. I probably wouldn't consider used unless it was in great shape both mechanically and cosmetically and under $200.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

The used one I'm looking at is around $200, so a $229 savings over buying new. Not an insignificant amount, but I could eat that up pretty quickly if I have to replace parts.

For those of you that have the Lesco, have you upgraded to the Breakthrough Agitator? I see lots of good reviews on it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the breakthrough agitator on mine. It is nice.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I bought the Breakthrough agitator too because the wire one seems pretty useless to me. I haven't installed it yet because the sprayer mate is sitting in the spreader but I have a couple of bags of Milorganite clone(Lesco Thrive) waiting to be spread.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

So I ended up buying a new Lesco spreader.

FedEx delivered the spreader today, and as I was assembling it in the garage, the postman pulled up with my TLF swag!

And PS the assembly instructions for the Lesco leave a lot to be desired. Spent a lot of time flipping back and forth between parts diagrams trying to figure out what went where.

Any special maintenance I need to do on this unit? I hit the grease zerks on the axle with some grease, but wondering if there is anything else?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> So I ended up buying a new Lesco spreader.
> 
> FedEx delivered the spreader today, and as I was assembling it in the garage, the postman pulled up with my TLF swag!
> 
> ...


It's beautiful. No special maintenance. I just try to keep mine rinsed out and clean. :thumbup:

ETA: Any plans for a Spreader-Mate? :mrgreen:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Your spreader looks awesome! :thumbup:

I priced one at Siteone yesterday, but keep telling myself it is overkill for my yard size. One day...


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks guys!

My Earthway 2150 just wasn't cutting it at my new house. Seemed like I was constantly refilling it. The hopper of the Lesco seems way bigger.

I will say that I think it is overpriced for what it is. Don't get me wrong, its a nice unit and I am happy to have it, but I'm not sure it is worth $430 either.

I'd love a Spreader Mate B. But the price is crazy at $800+. I may end up building the Connor Ward sprayer or go with a towable sprayer for my 35k of lawn. The towable would allow me to spray my entire yard in one tank but it seems like it would be tough to be accurate with the sprayer trailing behind you.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> My Earthway 2150 just wasn't cutting it at my new house. Seemed like I was constantly refilling it. The hopper of the Lesco seems way bigger.
> 
> ...


Disassemble a Lesco gearbox, then a Scott's. I think you'd find some value there. Load a Scott's up with 50 lbs of material, then the Lesco. Night and day in how easy they are to push loaded. Then consider that the Lesco is all stainless, no rust, no worries. I know $400+ is steep for a spreader to most homeowners but I think the value is there. The Lesco is aimed more at professional applicators and daily use, who don't even think twice at the price.

One of the biggest challenges for me and my spreadermate setup is the variable ground speed. The engineer in me wants to know that my groundspeed is a constant steady set value and that's just not possible as long as it's a human pushing this thing. A towable would be pulled along at a fairly steady rate easily controlled by the operator.


----------

